# 25 July Catfish Tournament, Bluff Creek Park



## brother hilljack (Jun 21, 2009)

Rotary park event yielded 20 teams which allowed us to pay out the top 5 weights and the big fish! Hope you can make it out to this one. It will be a great opportunity to pre-fish the Bass Pro event on Lake Eufaula!

If you want to fish, Please make a post in this thread.


DATE IS 25 JULY!!
CHATTAHOOCHEE RIVER CATFISH TOURNAMENT!!
A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: EVERYONE (boats and bank fishermen welcome)
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN: 25 JULY 2009, 6:00PM – 2:00A.M. Registration will begin at 5:00 PM at the boat ramp.
WHERE: BLUFF CREEK PARK, CHATTAHOOCHEE RIVER, AL 
Bluff Creek (AL)
144 BLUFF CREEK RD
Pittsview AL 36871
ENTRY FEE: $40.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com, email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. This is a non-profit event with a 88% PAYBACK. $5 per entry fee will be donated to the Valley Rescue Mission or the Wounded Warrior Program. No money will be kept by the event directors!Entry fees must be paid at registration. ONLY CASH WILL BE ACCEPTED (exact change).All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.
HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource. 
Volunteers to help run this competition would be welcome!
IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 23, 2009)

Date has been updated to show 25 July not 27. Sorry about the mistake and I hope everyone will be able to make it.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 26, 2009)

Going to give it a try this evening. If you are on the hooch and see the boat, give me a shout


----------



## catfish1083 (Jun 26, 2009)

wish i could be on the river tonight. have fun and good luck


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 27, 2009)

Went last night and fished for a couple of hours with some success. Primarily, I was trying to figure out what the fish are doing. Launched the boat out of Uchee and went down river towards river bend. Wish I could have went further down, but time did not permit too much driving around. I found the fish, but could not get too many to bite. They are deep. I only marked fish in 30 feet of water or more. Once I found 30 plus feet of water, the front edge would be holding good numbers. 



I agree with Dustin, the middle is the spot. I got all my fish/bites on the lines that were closest to the center (or main channel) of the river. Oddly enough, I also caught all of my fish prior to the sun going down. Very interesting.



Water temp ranged from 88-92. Current was not existent and the wind had that danged reverse current going pretty good. Biggest fish caught was 8.3 pounds, the rest were 1-2 pounders. Enjoyed getting out on the water by myself, but still have not figured it out completly. I think I will take a week or two off or at least wait until we get some dang rain!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jun 27, 2009)

would i need a alabama fishing license to fish it?


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 27, 2009)

You can fish the Chattahooche with either a Alabama or Georgia license. If you need more info send me an email and I will get you all up to speed on our events. We are growing and will soon be the largest group of catfishermen in Georgia/Alabama (if we are not already). Next year we will have a complete trail with a points championship.


----------



## catfish1083 (Jun 29, 2009)

be sure to tell all your friends about us and drag em down.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 1, 2009)

Special offer associated with this catfish tournament! Shoot me an email to get all the details.

shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com


----------



## Jighead (Jul 1, 2009)

Man I wish you wasn't so far away, looks like ya'll have good thing going on down there.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 2, 2009)

It is working very well for us and everybody is having a great time. Perhaps you can make sometime. Next year is going to be very exciting as we will have an entire tournament series with a points championship


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 3, 2009)

We have a new sponsor coming on board. I should be able to post the details by the beginning-middle of next week. Be sure to check back in.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank God for the rain, now if they would just let some water out of the dam we would be good to go. Have some reports of 25 pound fish being pulled out of this stretch of river over the last week. I believe we are going to have one heck of a weigh in. Hope to see you there


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like our tournament is going to grow some more. This is very exciting stuff. I now expect to get 20-25 teams  involved in the event. Those type of numbers would allow us to pay out 5-6 places. Come join the fun


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is going to be a fine group of catfishermen at this event. I hope to see you there. If you are interested in fishing with us, please email me at: shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com


----------



## btt202 (Jul 20, 2009)

Show me the Money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 21, 2009)

Randall Marine has just joined our team!! They have provided us with 3 gift cards that will be distributed at our July 25th event. If you are in the area, Please stop by and thank David or Steve for supporting our club! 


Randall Marine carries a full line of Pro Gear (to include Team Catfish products), boat parts/accessories, and offer certified mechanics to support your maintanence needs!

Thank you Randall Marine

http://randallmarine.com/

1230 10TH AVENUE

PHENIX CITY, AL 36867

PHONE: 

                SALES (334) 298-1313

                SERVICE (334) 298-8282

                FAX (334) 480-0506


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 24, 2009)

Tournament is tomorrow night. Right now we have about 20 teams which means we will pay out 5 places


----------

